# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Simnia uniplicata

## Matias Gomes

CLASSE: GASTROPODA :: MARINHA
FAMÍLIA: OVULIDAE
ESPÉCIE:  Simnia uniplicata (Sowerby, 1848)
Coletada em gorgônias roxas
Tamanho médio: 15 mm
Ocorrência: S.Paulo, R.Janeiro, E.Santo, Bahia
Alimentação: ela se alimenta apenas da Gorgonia vermelha, é um snail especializado e que vive apenas na gorgonia.

----------

